# Wie soll die "Online-Durchsung" funktionieren ?



## partitionist (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, es wird immer wieder von der Online-Durchsung gesprochen. Was mich interessiert ist, wie soll das ablaufen, soll ein Programm wie ein Trojaner auf dem PC installiert werden?
Wie soll so ein Programm bei Schutzprogrammen installiert werden?
Erfahrene Benutzer können schnell solche Programme entfernen, was meint Ihr ?


----------



## kaMii (17. Oktober 2007)

> Hallo, es wird immer wieder von der Online-Durchsung gesprochen. Was mich interessiert ist, wie soll das ablaufen, soll ein Programm wie ein Trojaner auf dem PC installiert werden?



Du hast es erfasst!



> Wie soll so ein Programm bei Schutzprogrammen installiert werden?



Sicherheitslücken die nicht allgemein bekannt sind, rücksprache mit größeren Softwareherstellern (was wohl niemand zugeben würde) u.ä.



> Erfahrene Benutzer können schnell solche Programme entfernen, was meint Ihr ?



Das kommt drauf an, wie gut solch ein Spionagetool programmiert ist und auch auf welcher Ebene es sich einnistet. Da das ganze staatl. finanziert gehe ich davon aus, das hier profis am werk sind. Diese werden z.b. keinen Trojaner schreiben der sich in deinem Betriebsystem festsetzt sondern darunter (Stichwort "Rootkit"). Einen solchen Trojaner können im moment nur wenige Programme erkennen geschweigeden entfernen. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch schon Programme, die sich mit Hilfe speziellen codes dynamisch verändern und so schlechter von Heuristiken und Suchalgorithmen best. Antivirenprogramme gefunden werden.


----------



## MiMi (17. Oktober 2007)

So oder so, die Privatsphaere gibt es dann nicht mehr!


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh...also ich hab da letztens was gelesen, wie das funktionieren soll:


Mitarbeiter verschaffen sich Zugang zum PC der Person, indem sie bei ihm einbrechen. Sie erstellen eine Kopie seiner Festplatte und nehmen dies dann mit
Die Daten werden von anderen Mitarbeitern analysiert, und anhand dessen ein Programm erstellt/konfiguriert, welches spionieren soll
Es wird erneut bei der Person eingebrochen und das Programm installiert

Und..jetzt haltet euch fest...das ist kein Scherz, ich hab das wirklich so gelesen :suspekt:


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke, dass das alles immer weiter in die Interent-Kriminalität abrutscht. Die Regierung wird zu Hackern, es wird wieder(und das ist sicher, denn wann gab es das nicht? ) Leute geben, die diese noch so schlau durchdachten Fallen umgehen können, etc...


----------



## Navy (17. Oktober 2007)

> So oder so, die Privatsphaere gibt es dann nicht mehr!

Blödsinn. Wenn Du es richtig anstellst brauchst Du keine Angst vor einem Trojaner, egal welcher Art, haben.

Dazu gehört zum einen das Verhalten in Bezug auf ausführbare Daten und des Bewegens im Netz und zum anderen die Netzkonfiguration. Ich behaupte sogar, daß ein korrekt konfigurierter Rechner/Netz und ein vernünftiger User weder AntivirenSoftware noch AntiSpyware braucht (von sogenannten Personal "Firewalls" ganz zu schweigen).


----------



## Matze (17. Oktober 2007)

@Navy
Mit Linux vieleicht, aber so oder so bist du auch dann gefärdet, wenn du nur einen aktiven Internetzugang hast.


----------



## Tobias Köhler (17. Oktober 2007)

Aktuelles Beispiel: Die tollen Updates von Windows, die ohne zu fragen den PC neustarten..... Schrecklich


----------



## kaMii (17. Oktober 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> >Blödsinn. Wenn Du es richtig anstellst brauchst Du keine Angst vor einem Trojaner, egal welcher Art, haben.
> 
> Dazu gehört zum einen das Verhalten in Bezug auf ausführbare Daten und des Bewegens im Netz und zum anderen die Netzkonfiguration. Ich behaupte sogar, daß ein korrekt konfigurierter Rechner/Netz und ein vernünftiger User weder AntivirenSoftware noch AntiSpyware braucht (von sogenannten Personal "Firewalls" ganz zu schweigen).



Im Bezug auf das Userverhalten kann ich dir nur beipflichten, da der Grossteil von Viren und Spionageprogrammen jeglicher Art erst duch das zutun des Menschen die Möglichkeit besitzt sich auf deinem PC einzunisten.

Dennoch gibt es in jedem Betriebssystem/Programm, das ein Mensch erstellt Fehler/Bugs, die wenn sie ein anderer Mensch findet für einen Angriff auf das besagte System nutzen könnte.

100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben, so wie es nie Frieden auf der Welt geben wird. Wer das nicht einsieht hat wohl gerne eine Rosa Brille auf...


----------



## Navy (17. Oktober 2007)

> Mit Linux vieleicht, aber so oder so bist du auch dann gefärdet, wenn du nur einen aktiven 
> Internetzugang hast.

Nicht nur mit Linux. Auch mit Windows kann man einen hinreichend guten Grad an Sicherheit erreichen, wenn man nur Zeit und Arbeit investiert -- sofern er nicht direkt am Netz hängt kann man dann sogar davon ausgehen, daß die Kommunikation kontrollierbar ist. Es stellt sich hier nur die Frage, warum will man Windows benutzen, wenn man es unsicher findet?

kaMii schrieb: 
> Dennoch gibt es in jedem Betriebssystem/Programm, das ein Mensch erstellt 
> Fehler/Bugs, die wenn sie ein anderer Mensch findet für einen Angriff auf das besagte 
> System nutzen könnte.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines angreifbaren Systems ist bei Windows ungleich größer als bei Unix/Linux, zumal ich z.B. OpenBSD recht blind vertraue (und es auch kann).

> 100% Sicherheit gibt es nicht und wird es nie geben, so wie es nie Frieden auf der Welt 
> geben wird. Wer das nicht einsieht hat wohl gerne eine Rosa Brille auf...

Nein, natürlich nicht. Man kann aber die Risiken klein halten und den gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen. IpSec, SSL usw existieren und sollten auch verwendet werden. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviele Leute von Windows ohne SSL (und das sind glaube ich 90% aller User die einen MUA einsetzen) aus ihre mails in einem offenen WLAN abholen, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was da sonst noch so los ist.

100% ige IT-Sicherheit ist nicht möglich, genauso wenig wie Du die Fehlerfreiheit eines Programmes beweisen kannst.


----------



## kaMii (17. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung.





> Wenn ich mir ansehe, wieviele Leute von Windows ohne SSL (und das sind glaube ich 90% aller User die einen MUA einsetzen) aus ihre mails in einem offenen WLAN abholen, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, was da sonst noch so los ist.



(ich glaube mit den 90% hast du sogar noch etwas zu tief gegriffen , aber lassen das mal im Raum stehen allein über das Thema "E-Mails ohne verschlüsselung über einen WLAN-AP abholen" könnten wir uns Tage unterhalten... )


----------

